# The improvement of Sebastian Telfair



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Watching this kid develop makes up for all the losses. There were times in the last two games that he was absolutely a dream to watch. Yes, he makes silly mistakes, but better he make them now and learn from them then ride the pines and be worthless to us down the road.

The future definately looks bright for the Blazers if they keep these guys around (Telfair, Pryzbilla, Zack, Darius, Vicktor, Travis)


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

I couldn't agree more. He is making stupid mistakes, but that's just something rookies do. Especially rookies straight out of HS.

Anyone else see his line tonight? 16 pts 10 ast. That's good numbers for anyone, not just a rookie. This kid is going to be an all star, along with a few others on this team. We just have to give it a little more time.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Towards the end of the telecast one of the guys said that freshman point guards don't even have success in the NCAA. For him to be playing as well as he did tonight is specfreakintacular.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Target said:


> Towards the end of the telecast one of the guys said that freshman point guards don't even have success in the NCAA. For him to be playing as well as he did tonight is specfreakintacular.


Yeah only 2 freshman have ever been the Starting PG's of NCAA title teams, Bibby his freashman year and some dude in 1908.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Yeah only 2 freshman have ever been the Starting PG's of NCAA title teams, Bibby his freashman year and *some dude in 1908.*



but is he over 6' tall and does he have a jump shot?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Watching Telfair is what makes this team tolerable... Telfair, Viktor, and Travis... 

When Bassy goes out and Damon is at point I stop watching... I just can't take it... Damon is so bad. It's not easy to say that about someone who scored 27 points tonight, but I just really hate how Damon plays the game.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Sebastian is developing so nicely. Who else is seeing him getting higher assist numbers and taking the ball to the hole better? He is going to be one Hell of a PG.


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't wait till he's our number one point guard :banana:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That pass he made to Pryzbilla was one of the better passes I've seen all year....


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

He really is coming along.

I dread when he leaves the game. 

Last night was his best game all year - by far. He controlled the tempo of the game and dictated our offense. He got the ball in places people could score.

He played PG.

While the commentators gave the game ball to Stoudamire for scoring ... I think he was one of the major contributing factors that helped us lose that game (he and Patterson). I'd have given the game ball to Telfair.

Play.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I really enjoy watching him. This summer IMO, is a very important summer for him. He can take the ball to the hoop against most players, but if he can't consistantly hit that 18-20 ft shot, players will play off of him and his turnovers will stay high. He really does have some great quickness.
I also don't see his size a factor at all this season. Maybe others have seen it in games I have missed, but he sees to hold his own. Actually, it appears like he is getting his hands on more balls and getting more steals. Maybe it just appears that way. I haven't been looking at his stats.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Bassy has done a very good job of (a) hitting open jumpers and (b) penetrating and kicking.

Teams clearly still don't respect his perimeter shot, and that's causing big-time spacing issues, but that's part of the growing pains and we just need to keep our fingers crossed that next year he'll be better and really burn teams for dropping off him.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm glad I was in attendence for his first career double double :banana: ! The pass to Outlaw and the end of the 1st quarter was just wow. I didn't think we would get such a good shot off at the end of a quarter. He was hitting his jumper pretty well as well. Too bad he wasn't paired with Outlaw in the backcourt for more time


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

The jump shot will come. How long has it been since we've had a pg that knew how to lead a team? Finally!

10 assists on a team that can't shoot to save it's life.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TP3 said:


> The jump shot will come. How long has it been since we've had a pg that knew how to lead a team? Finally!
> 
> 10 assists on a team that can't shoot to save it's life.


I'm not sure if this is a team that can't shoot to save it's life anymore. Viktor is a much better mid-range shooter than people realize. Same with Travis. And Shareef is a solid outside shooter. 

If Miles, Ruben and Zach aren't playing (and DA) this actually isn't a bad shooting team. They're just young, and inexperienced.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Hap said:


> but is he over 6' tall and does he have a jump shot?


Telfair needs to develop a mid-range jumper (if not 3 pt) to be an elite PG, there's no way around that. I'm not sure his height is as big a deal. Right now, when he goes to the whole it's all jammed up because defenders aren't worried about leaving their man--plus defenders sag off him because most nights he can't hit open shots. I watched Earl Boykins last night create havok for the Blazer defenders. At 5'5", 135 lbs he's as small as they come. I believe he would be exposed more, if it weren't for Carmello. My point? I don't think Telfair can become elite w/o help. I think the Blazers need a SG or SF like a Ray Allen (someone who can fill it up and who can get to the basket) to help spread the floor. I think he would be at his best as the 3rd scoring option behind Zach, and elite SG/SF.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I'm not sure if this is a team that can't shoot to save it's life anymore.


We still lack a really good shooter......A Ray Allen, Quentin Richardson, Manu Ginobili is something that this team needs and none of those guys you listed can even hold a candle to some of the best shooters on other teams.....


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Zach isn't a bad midranged shooter. Hes much better then patterson and everyone else you put on your list hap. Before Zach went down he had the midrange move down. where he would do a high post. turn around and if he has space shoot it and if he didnt he'd do a spin move to the basket


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I don't think you'll find a whole lot of disagreement - one of the Blazers' biggest needs is a reliable pure shooter who won't get eaten alive on defense (Stoudamire's not a bad shooter, but we all recognize his defensive liabilities). 

I don't know that we need someone as all-fire fantastic as Ray Allen or Rip Hamiton, but if we had someone like Jon Barry, at least, it'd make life a lot easier for everyone else... not least of all, Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

We should have never gotten rid of Wes Person....


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Wes Person was NEVER the answer here and wouldn't have made a difference....

The guy couldn't sut in MIA whi SPECIFICALLY signed him to be an outside scoring threat.

A nice guy but at least 3-4 years past his prime.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> We still lack a really good shooter......A Ray Allen, Quentin Richardson, Manu Ginobili is something that this team needs and none of those guys you listed can even hold a candle to some of the best shooters on other teams.....


Damon, Derek AND Nick Van Exel ALL have a better three point shooting percentage than the three players you named. 

Yet, we still will lose 50+ games this year. 

It's not a lack of a great shooter that's our biggest problem. As was pointed out above, we need a strong defender at the 2...preferably a guy who can shoot a little bit too. 

Defense, rebounding and ball movement to get easy shots. That's how we need to win basketball games.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

A Sebastian thread....? Somethings missing. :whofarted:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Damon, Derek AND Nick Van Exel ALL have a better three point shooting percentage than the three players you named.


Yea, too bad we arnt going on numbers from 5 years ago.....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

kaydow said:


> Telfair needs to develop a mid-range jumper (if not 3 pt) to be an elite PG, there's no way around that.


What are you talking about? Telfair has a money mid ranger... He just can't hit a three pointer to save his life.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

5 years ago....

Manu...Not in League
Ray...42%
Qrich...Not in League

Anderson...30.9%
Damon...37%
Van Exel...33%

This season

Manu...37%
Ray...37.5%
Qrich...36%

Anderson...38.4%
Damon...39.7%
Van Exel...38.9%

Yeah too bad we're not talking about 5 years ago...especially considering that 5 years ago has nothing to do with now or next year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> 5 years ago....
> 
> Manu...Not in League
> Ray...42%
> ...


pwn!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hap, I believe the term you're looking for is PWNED!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Hap, I believe the term you're looking for is PWNED!


tow-may-tow, tow-mah-tow.

I've been pwned so many times, I have "dewnp" tatoo'd on my forhead.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> 5 years ago....
> 
> Manu...Not in League
> Ray...42%
> ...



People dig too far into a simple statement on this board......

If you think that DA, Damon and Van Exel would be more beneficial to the Blazers than Manu, Ray Allen or Qrich (who are all going to the playoffs) thats your prerogative.......


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> 5 years ago....
> 
> Manu...Not in League
> Ray...42%
> ...



With the game on the line, I'd much rather see Ray and Quentin shoot the GW 3 other then Damon DA or Nick.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> What are you talking about? Telfair has a money mid ranger... He just can't hit a three pointer to save his life.


Correct. His Mid-range jumper has been dropping a lot lately and it'll only get more consistent.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> With the game on the line, I'd much rather see Ray and Quentin shoot the GW 3 other then Damon DA or Nick.....


i don't know if richardson is much of a game winning shooter. Ray, yes. Richardson? no. 

I'd take NVE over both of them actually.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> i don't know if richardson is much of a game winning shooter.


Actually Q-Rich has hit a couple of game winners this year....

GW shot vs. Lakers 











GW shot vs. Nuggets 




I believe the term is *pwned*


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Damons won us ALOT of games also but Telfair will be the best player on this team


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> With the game on the line, I'd much rather see Ray and Quentin shoot the GW 3 other then Damon DA or Nick.....


I wouldn't.

Ray is a GREAT shooter, but Damon and NVE are guys that have no conscience ... and seem to drill shots late in the game.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> People dig too far into a simple statement on this board......


No they don't.



> If you think that DA, Damon and Van Exel would be more beneficial to the Blazers than Manu, Ray Allen or Qrich (who are all going to the playoffs) thats your prerogative.......


No, I think that was the point. 

They were TRYING to demonstrate that just having a guy who can shoot is NOT the key to winning. 

What we need is someone who can stop the penetration and stay with their man. An added benefit would be if they could hit the shot. 

But, shooting from 3 is not necessarily our biggest concern. Because if you look back - when neither of our guards could hit a shot - we were still 50% and our two big men were cleaning house. 

So, regardless of their ability to snipe - Randolph/Reef can still operate. I'd rather a guy that can defend FIRST and shoot SECOND.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Blazerben4 said:


> Damons won us ALOT of games also but Telfair will be the best player on this team


The best? I don't know about that. 

He'll be the best PG, most likely, but I wouldn't say he'll ever eclipse some of our current players.

NVE was quite the player. Reef is quite the player. Randolph is pretty good. 

I'm quite interested in the development of Krappie ... but that's just me. 

This isn't to say Telfair isn't good or great, but being better than NVE in his prime and Reef is saying a lot. 

Play.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

this guy has superstar written all over him


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> People dig too far into a simple statement on this board......
> 
> If you think that DA, Damon and Van Exel would be more beneficial to the Blazers than Manu, Ray Allen or Qrich (who are all going to the playoffs) thats your prerogative.......


Actually some people have a tough time tracking the flow of conversation....

It was stated that DA DAmon and NVE had higher 3pt shooting percentages than Manu Ray and Richardson. THe rest of their game wasn't called into tehe equation. 

You said "too bad we're not talking about 5 years ago"

To which I basically replied "5 years ago has no relevance to the original statement you questioned"

Now you're accusuing people of reading too much, when you read into my post that I'd rather have NVE,DA or Dmaon over Q rich, Allen or Manu...Whos reading what into what?


----------

